# "X-Trail" 3rd Brake Light decal



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

So what do you guys think of this third brake light???


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

:wtf: 

Nasty. Tacky. Naff. Chavvy. Godawfull. Need I go on...............?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> So what do you guys think of this third brake light???


I just got one  it's actually a decal.

Can't wait to have it on.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> I just got one  it's actually a decal.
> 
> Can't wait to have it on.


I like it too. Where do you get the decal ?


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i found it on ebay i ordered it and it should be coming in soon...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> i found it on ebay i ordered it and it should be coming in soon...


Yeah me too  we must have bought it from the same seller LOL (eBay UK) he had 3 on offer. All of them were gone within minutes. I suspect he'll be selling more of them shortly.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Mine is here*

Hi Jay,

Not sure about yours, but my decal arrived today (3 days after ordering, which is excellent)

And I didn't waste time, so I fitted it straight away 

Here it is after the install:







The decal actually gets fitted onto the brake light itself (not the rear window)

The quality of the decal is awesome and it has black film with the xtrail word cut-out, so it covers the red lens of the brake light leaving just the letters.

The above pics were taken at daytime, so you can imagine how it'll look at nighttime.

It looks *awesome*

Now I have to make sure that whoever is driving behind me concentrates on my taillights and brakes instead of looking at this nice decal LOL


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks pretty trick :thumbup:


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

wow looks awesome can't wait to get mine im sure ill get it shortly next week or so


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> i found it on ebay i ordered it and it should be coming in soon...


Ebay link ???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Ebay link ???


Search in eBay UK for "X-Trail", the seller usually sells 3 at a time and the link changes quite often.

There were some available last night if they haven't been sold already.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

received my decal today looks awesome ill have pics soon as possible....can't wait!!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Light*

Welll eBay has been a pain...

I just ordered my light sticker as well.... cool!


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i got mine and i installed it!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nice picks Jay,

btw, who is the little "helper" in the driver seat pressing on the brake pedal while you are taking the picture ??? Just curious.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Nice!!! I see you have the "DUB" emblem, too. We ended up putting it in the same spot. What are the odds of that?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Could somebody explain to my Dum A$$ what "DUB" stands for? I know its some conotation for Big Rims, but thats it...


3rd light looks cool


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

that would be my little sister... she wanted to help lol


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Innstalled*

Well mine is in.... not an easy job if your a perfectionist like me...so now I am part of the Third Light Crowd!

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> not an easy job if your a perfectionist like me...
> Stephen


What did go wrong?  aligning the sticker in the centre of the stop-light?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Viper... check out

http://www.dubpublishing.com/

Go to the "About" section to get a brief rundown on DUB.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Placement*

As some of you know I work for an Advertisement Agency... evrything has to be perfect...need I say more... LOL



aussietrail said:


> What did go wrong?  aligning the sticker in the centre of the stop-light?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Would like to have me one of those - they indicate "pride of ownership" (to me).....

I tried the E-Bay UK site as per Jalal's suggestion but no luck.

Don't suppose that SCHESBH or JayTrail keep note of the "site" info. ??

If yes, could you kindly send it along...

Thanks = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Would like to have me one of those - they indicate "pride of ownership" (to me).....
> 
> I tried the E-Bay UK site as per Jalal's suggestion but no luck.
> 
> ...


HERE it is. The last one, so be quick! but if you don't get it in time, drop the seller an email and he'll send you one.

Good luck.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Jalal. 
Went immediately to the site and clicked on "buy it now" - seems to be a slight glitch with shipping to Canada. Can't proceed to pay for it until I know the shipping cost.
Had to send seller an e-mail and wait......for info.....to complete transation.
Will let you know if/how it works out..........
Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Roger...*

I actually just receive a spare one that I ordered... it arrives fast to Canada..... when you pay in PayPal it's $1.50 extra for the postage.

Stephen





Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks, Jalal.
> Went immediately to the site and clicked on "buy it now" - seems to be a slight glitch with shipping to Canada. Can't proceed to pay for it until I know the shipping cost.
> Had to send seller an e-mail and wait......for info.....to complete transation.
> Will let you know if/how it works out..........
> Cheers = Roger


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

not to mention illegal in most states

-cb


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Stephen*

Thanks for this info.
Do you know if I can enter it in the Cdn $s format for the paypal ?

Don't know about the legality in most "states" but I've seen them around different Provinces in Canada....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ChrisBulla said:


> not to mention illegal in most states
> 
> -cb


Chris, what is illegal? can you pls. be more specific?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*PayPal*

When you log onto PayPal.. with the bill he sent you it will be in Euro or Pounds... enter the 1.50 and it iwll convert it to Canadian Dollars.. I have been using PayPal for years without any problems.




Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks for this info.
> Do you know if I can enter it in the Cdn $s format for the paypal ?
> 
> Don't know about the legality in most "states" but I've seen them around different Provinces in Canada....
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Info re Pay Pal*

Merci beaucoup, Stephen.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Success and then some !*

Everything worked out fine - brake light is en route.

Full cost was a measly $13.28 Cdn. - no need to mortage the house !!

Was at the Nissan dealer this morning to pick up my "steelies" for the Winter. 

By sheer luck, they seemed to have a very nice set of Ventvisors in stock (only 1) which I could not resist ! They now sit nicely on my ride and provide both style & function. They have the "Nissan" logo on them. They installed them (about 3 minutes effort) and total cost (with tax) was $220 Cdn. 

That may seem high by other folks standard, but things do seem to cost somewhat more here in the Far East. Still no need to mortage the house !!

I got the "steelies" for $75 a pop, which was negotiated at the time of purchase of the vehicle.

I mention these costs for "comparative" purposes for other members. If one was considering a purchase and hesitating based on cost, this might change the perspective....

Cheers = Roger

P.S. you may note that I'm logged in at some different times of the day & night - that's 'cause I'm retired and have the luxury to do just that !


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Roger,

May seem like a stupid question, but what is the "Ventvisor"? It could be something very common, but we could be referring to it differently in Australia 

P.S. I'm not retired (yet) but I'm an "xtrailholic" that's why you see me on line so often LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Ventvisor*

Hi Jalal:

These are for the side windows (all four) and allow one to have the window slightly ajar, letting fresh air in and keeping the rain out. They're usually made of a "plexi-glass" type of material and come in clear or "smoked" color.

They're quite functional, AND stylish on the X-T. One type mounts to the outside of the window frame, with a 3M type of sticky tape. The other type mounts "inside" the window channel and are usually of a better quality - obviously more expensive.

I suspect that you have them down-under, perhaps by anothe name....

I could (try) to post a picture or make an attachment BUT 2 things preclude that:
1. I don't think I have that right as yet (as a newbie) to make an attachment, which is the reason for:
2. I don't know how to do it (as yet) on this forum...

Clear as mud ???

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*VentVisor*

Guys look at my pictures of my X-Trail here in the forum.. I have them on all of my windows.. the Nissan Model and I love them. You can have your window open about 1-2" during rain and winter to allow for better air circulation. 

Stephen








aussietrail said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> May seem like a stupid question, but what is the "Ventvisor"? It could be something very common, but we could be referring to it differently in Australia
> 
> P.S. I'm not retired (yet) but I'm an "xtrailholic" that's why you see me on line so often LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Same here... I have pics of it in the post your photos thread... I'm sure you've seen it Jalal. Its called window visors here. Not much in terms of bling factor though... so it might not appeal to you that much.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Window Visors*

Thanks Guys,

Now that a common terminology has been used, I know what they're  I have them on mine as well.

We call them weathershields in Australia.

And I thought it's something I don't have LOL (which is rare) 

Tim: Correct, no bling factor there, but these are very practical to have, especially when you drive on the highway with heavy rain.

Maxdax has the slim-line ones as well.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I kinda figured you would have it already, Jalal. I tried to go to your website but the pictures took longer than usual to download. I knew you would realize what it was based on the descriptions. And yes, for us here in rainy Philippines, it is very practical as well.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

ordered mine today when searching on e-bay use xtrail not x-trail
happy x-trails


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Joined the crowd!!!*

Ok, ok... so its old news since almost all of you have it. But after seeing this thread pop up time and again, I finally broke down and got one, too. Must be the same source. To make things easier for the next person who might be looking for this, I think it'll be easier to search by the seller rather than X-trail or Xtrail or X trail. Seller's name is Paul and on E-bay he uses butcher1965. What can I say? I like the decal! 

And by the way, delivery was prompt and item arrived as described.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

*"X-TRAIL" 3rd brake light cover?*

I almost feel embarrassed for even asking about these things but what the hell. You know the decals you see on Ebay that you can use to cover up your 3rd brake light with so that it lights up "X-TRAIL" when you brake? Has anyone done this? They're available for all sorts of different vehicles and have always been a borderline ricey item to me but I'm kinda liking it for the X-Trail for some reason.
I just wonder how (easily) they go on. Does it go on the actual lens or just on the outside hatch glass where the light is?
If it's the former I'd imagine you'd have to remove and re-install the light's housing to access the lens. But if it's the latter then I wouldn't even consider it. If I do it I want it to look factory to the layperson.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Many have it..*

This has been covered in another thread.. and before Marc (Valboo) tells us off I will let him tell us where the thread is... in a nutshell if it is legal in your Area.. Do it It's cool and easy .. very easy to do... I have one.

Stephen



Rockford said:


> I almost feel embarrassed for even asking about these things but what the hell. You know the decals you see on Ebay that you can use to cover up your 3rd brake light with so that it lights up "X-TRAIL" when you brake? Has anyone done this? They're available for all sorts of different vehicles and have always been a borderline ricey item to me but I'm kinda liking it for the X-Trail for some reason.
> I just wonder how (easily) they go on. Does it go on the actual lens or just on the outside hatch glass where the light is?
> If it's the former I'd imagine you'd have to remove and re-install the light's housing to access the lens. But if it's the latter then I wouldn't even consider it. If I do it I want it to look factory to the layperson.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

decal is glued to the lense. Light has to be removed. Simple job though .
Instructions com with the light. Looks cool
regards Jim


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

We already had a thread started by JayTrail about this...
Therefore Rockfords thread has been merged to it.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Valboo.
I suspected this may have been covered already. My wife just looked over my shoulder while I was reading this thread...and promptly vetoed the idea.
Damn her and her 50% stake in the vehicle! Hehe...oh well, no biggie.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SWEET !!! according to what you guys said I should recieving mine shortly.
I paid for it on the 1st which was thursday... hopefully i get it on tuesday or wednesday. I thought it would take long from UK. I ordered it from a different UK seller for a little bit cheaper. Total was $4.50 UK turn out to be around $9.80 Cdn with paypal conversion.
I also ordered a bunch of those cheap xenon lights for the headlights and foglights. I was gonna get the HID ones but I want to try these ones out first, if they are good then i don't have to spend $400 on the HID.


----------



## mellyp81 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Can someone help me?*

Hi guys!!!

Im Mel and new to the site.

I'm after some help. A couple of years ago i purchased a X-TRAIL brake light decal off ebay. It is just a sticker type thing that went over the back brake light and when you brake it lights up with the word X-TRAIL. I have looked on ebay and they are no longer listed. I was telling a friend about them and wanted to show her online but can't seem to find it.

I know the guy i brought it off had on his listing a picture that showed how it lit up.

If anyone could help me out that would be great!!!

Cheers!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ebay link here:


eBay Motors: Nissan Xtrail X Trail 3rd Brake Light Cover (item 130232847346 end time Jun-28-08 21:48:16 PDT)


----------



## mellyp81 (Jun 23, 2008)

THANKYOU soooo much!!! It's just what I'm looking for!!!!

I looked on ebay but couldn't find it silly me.

Thanks again...Mel



I love them how good are they. I have had 2 people stop me in the street that own x-trails as well and asked where i got it from. They thought it was a whole new brake light i'd had fitted!


----------

